#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-31
<chihchun> @ Ubuntu Developer Summit
<chihchun> mark is giving a keynote speech
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-01
<layerbase> so many people!!! hello~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-02
<jtmdaj>  /close
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  我来了 还记得吗
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-04
<cpyi> What's your opnion on gnome3
<popoangel> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-06
<guess> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-29
<Jedi_> Hi, 請問一下「Sponsorship Queue」有沒有什麼較佳的譯法？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-30
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 
<zhenbeiju> 哈哈
<zhenbeiju> 小蛇
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  在吗~~
<byonk> @@!
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵
<zhenbeiju> 为什么你不发文字 老是表情
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  不会你是机器人吧...
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  为什么你们经常在线  还有 icman
<zhenbeiju> 都好多年了
<byonk> 囧!!
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵
<zhenbeiju> 你很忙?
<byonk> 等等要睡了~
<zhenbeiju> 哦..
<zhenbeiju> 睡吧..  你对ghost55 这个名字 有没有印象 
<byonk> 沒有!~
<zhenbeiju> 恩..
<byonk> 怎了~
<zhenbeiju> 我记得在这里碰到过他   下下周有个活动,好像他要演讲.
<byonk> 不知道的說!
<zhenbeiju> 对了 能问下你的年龄吗
<byonk> 囧!!!
<byonk> 我是小蛇!!
<zhenbeiju> 男的怕什么...
<byonk> 比你小!!
<zhenbeiju> ....
<icman> 就是男的才要怕 (?)
<zhenbeiju> 又来
<icman> byonk: 人帥真好
 * icman 光速逃~
<byonk> 屁啦!!
<zhenbeiju> icman, 不懂.
<zhenbeiju> 你们为什么会一直在线呢..
<icman> 我沒有吧orz
<byonk> 因為愛
<zhenbeiju> .....
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  你厉害..
<icman> 你看到的一定是幻覺，嚇不到我的
<icman> 倒*
<zhenbeiju> .....
<zhenbeiju> 睡觉吧.. 呵呵..
<icman> 我也是剛剛才上來的@@
<zhenbeiju> 以后我也会经常上线的..
<byonk> 怎會經常上線呢!
<icman> byonk: 因為愛 ...
 * icman 光速逃~
<byonk> good job!
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 就是出现在聊天室里啊.. 我用的客户端..xchat  
<zhenbeiju> 不知道你们用的什么..
<byonk> me too
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<zhenbeiju> 安心了.. 睡觉.. 
<zhenbeiju> 小蛇 哈哈
<byonk> >///<
<zhenbeiju> 哈哈.,.
<byonk> 晚安 各位~
<zhenbeiju> 晚安 
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-31
<sk_> 我想问下 如何安装skype？命令是什么，先谢谢了！
<Jedi_> 再度請問一下「Sponsorship Queue」有沒有什麼較佳的譯法？ @@"
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-01
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  ~~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-02
<flyer1229> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-03
<locy69> 123
<BlueT_> locy69: 456
<rypervenche> locy69: 789
<locy69> BlueT_: 呵呵!! 你在喔!
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-04
<byonk_> 話說某 nss taiwan domain 的 host 是最近有變動嗎  連我這種才高中畢業的 也要找我去面試
<DreamerC> !?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-30
<PauL34> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-01
<ohei40861> test hi
<ohei40861> 中文
<Icedog> 这里人多
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-01
<rest> test
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-28
<so_> 請問有人嗎
<so_> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-29
<Louisman> Hi
<adaam> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-11-06
<yao_ziyuan> 来聊天，^_^
#ubuntu-tw 2017-10-30
<changyulong> hi
<changyulong> id
<changyulong> some body there?
